# A few bills popped so far today



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Jeremy just called me. Bodacious had 3 sails in the spread at once, got one and tagged it plus a decent dolphin, Blue Marlana missed a white and got a nice hoo, Reelentless got a white, Myles and them got a white...so far. Soundslike a few fish are showing today......


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

yea and im stuck at work :doh:banghead:banghead

glad to hear they are into the bills


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Don't feel bad, I just got back from a call out. I am on call till Monday morning......


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

how far did they run out


----------



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

we heard them on the radio talking about the storms around the nipple.we got ran out of the gulf from the storms


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Jeremy said it was getting a bit sporty....


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Wyn Song got a white and missed two blues....

Job Site went 5 for 7 on whites yesterday.......


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Nice report


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

DANG.......glad somebody is getting em....


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

Just talked to Reelentless.........they tagged a white this morning at 9:30. Caught about a 20 lb dolphin right after that. Then just picked up a 40+lb dolphin and a 65+lb wahoo. Kevin said other than the steep 3-4 footers, the fishing was great!


----------



## Bodacious (Oct 2, 2007)

Def. was a little sporty today but fishing was worth it.


----------



## Jadedlady (Oct 5, 2007)

Will postdetails later. A few pics.


----------



## cliff k (Oct 1, 2007)

Where was all the action. I am heading out tomorrow. Nipple? Elbow? Thanks


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Good pics of Tanner. Who's the little kid with him?


----------



## Capt. Alex Pinney (Jan 23, 2008)

Ya we caught one white today along with 5 dolphin all around 20 plus . and limit snappers. like everyone else the storms ran us off and we came home a little early. water blue/green . was a lil rough which made it tough but fish seemed to be hungry


----------



## slipsinker (Apr 28, 2009)

Nobody likes a whiner Steven


----------



## cliff k (Oct 1, 2007)

What was the bait of choice


----------



## Capt. Myles Colley (Mar 12, 2008)

We caught all are fish on ballyhoo


----------



## DISANTO (Oct 1, 2007)

Water was very fishy at the nipple for sure! Bait everywhere, and decent blue-ish water. We went 0/2 on billfish..had 'em hooked, but came unglued. Not our day. Had a nice hooter, and a couple dolphin and a little blackfin. Seas were not that bad. 2-4 all day, but a nice breeze to keep things cool. We did get chased home pretty early by a monster thunderstorm....back at the dock at 4.

Had a great time w/ the crew. Congrats to those that caught fish...Nice job on the sail Bodacious..Great pic of Jeremy's son and fish! 

I bet Wade wishes he was there...next time big fella!! You'll sniff 'em out fo sho.


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang! Was this all from the nipple/elbow area?


----------



## Capt. Alex Pinney (Jan 23, 2008)

> *true-king (8/8/2009)*Dang! Was this all from the nipple/elbow area?


yes water was blue green. plenty bait. we went 2-3 on whites on thursday. def. there


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Capt. Alex Pinney (8/8/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *true-king (8/8/2009)*Dang! Was this all from the nipple/elbow area?
> ...


Thanks! I'm shooting for wednesday if everything falls in line.


----------



## Hard Core (Sep 24, 2008)

> *cliff k (8/8/2009)*What was the bait of choice




Cliff...



Ya'll go get em tomorrow. I'm still siphoning bad fuel outta' the Negus.....Gonna have to settle for boiled crabs this weekend. I got twenty traps out in case ya'll make it back in early...they will be ready about 4-5...



Ronnie


----------



## Chris Hood (Mar 13, 2008)

Yeah we released a 350-400 lb blue at ocean confidence this morning.


----------



## Ozeanjager (Feb 2, 2008)

i have been spooled by the biggest sail i have ever seen from my boat last year .. hit a chartruse king duster ... and landed a 400 lb blue in 1998 king torney ( IF I HAD JUST KNOWN) .... but i am addicted to weed line fishing ... how ever afeter being caught by what i call white squalls ( a beutiful flat day instantly going to 50 knot winds and seas jumping in just minets ) i have kinda got skiddish in my old age about just "drivein south" til i find weeds ..... is there a web site or radio channel that is monitored by some one that has this constantly changeing info ... like how far out , how thick ... south east or south west is the closest part .... or am i just trippin and dont need the weeds and should take it to just open water and troll .... my thoughts are however that the big game are hunting the weeds where every thing else is hiding.... you gave me good advice on the la tuna hump trip last year and saved me some cash on a wasted trip , i amgonna post this on the open page as well


----------



## Magic236 (Oct 1, 2007)

Yo - Dude, wow, you know man, you need to troll west to Haight and Ashbury where it's still '69.


----------

